# Front sight help on P22



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I was reading another thread and someones sig stated having a P22 with a HiVis fron sight....which jogged my memory.

I have a P22 with the 5" barrel that was dropped onto a cement floor.Nothing was damaged but the front sight.I was using the highest front site (#3?),but since it was ruined I replaced it with the #2 post for the time being.It shoots a little high now and I've learned to compensate for it.I was looking into getting a replacement factory Walther front site when I came across the HiVis front sights.I am really interested in using it instead, but I have some questions.

How much does it effect your point of impact? Is there a way to adjust it up and down?

Or do I just stick it on and relearn how to aim?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Anything look familiar?

On a P99 slide, the sight is attached with a little hex-headed bolt. On the P22, you can't use that. Use some Lock-tite or super glue (I used super glue) and glue it in. Make sure to pound it in really well and make sure it's straight and perpendicular to the slide.

For POA, I'm not sure. I got through almost a full mag on my P22 before it popped out and I spent the next 15 minutes looking for it (it wasn't glued in yet). Haven't used it at the range since. On the P99c, it made POA a bit lower (I think). You'll get used to it.


----------

